# Orthodox Study Bible



## JM (Aug 11, 2007)

This is just an FYI Post made up of quotes from two different websites:

Fequently asked questions...

Q: When will the complete OSB be available for purchase?

A: Spring, 2008, is our hope. 

We would like to take this opportunity to give you a status report on the Orthodox Study Bible: The Septuagint / Old Testament Project with study notes.

All the participants in the project - translators, study aid authors, editors, and our publisher, Thomas Nelson - are committed to producing an accurate, faithful, and readable Bible, including all of the Books of the Septuagint Old Testament Bible missing in the present day English Bibles and Roman Catholic Vulgate.

Special emphasis has been applied to the integrity of the translation, ensuring that these texts are rendered into the most accurate and appropriate English. The study aids and notes have been composed, edited, and revised to convey the tradition of the Orthodox Church. The page layout and flow of text has been scrutinized to ensure that even the more mechanical aspects of the book will enhance its readability and usefulness. These attributes - accuracy, faithfulness, and utility - form the cornerstone of our work.

All other aspects of this project have been subordinated to them, including the schedule.

As we write this message, the final pieces of the new Orthodox Study Bible have been sent to the publisher, where they are being formatted, typeset, printed, bound, packaged, and made ready for distribution. Though we do not know all that is yet to come, we do believe the new Orthodox Study Bible, Old and New Testament, will be available for purchase by Spring 2008.

Posted: January 26, 2007

Q: Why is another translation of the Bible needed?

A: Take a look at what we are doing. The Old Testament of the Orthodox Church is that which it has been from the beginning the Septuagint, that Greek version already in use when Christ came. It was the Bible used by him and the Apostles. The King James Version and other English language versions are made from the Masoretic Hebrew text which dates from about the 9th century A.D. Our translation of the Septuagint is essential for Orthodox Christians in America. Not only that, but we are making a Study Bible, with Orthodox notes throughout.

Q: Is the LXX project a complete translation of the Septuagint into modern English? It seems like that would be a much larger project than I see here.

A: You see as thorough a translation as that to be found anywhere. We are taking the New King James Version as a starting point -- "boilerplate" you might say -- and changing it everywhere it is different from the Septuagint. The result will indeed be a Septuagint translation.

Q: How are you paying for this effort?

A: Contributions from all who see the need for this work. And believe me, we need every penny we can get. We have a budget of $1,680,000, spread over five years, and we have raised about $350,000.

Q: I am literate in Greek. Can I help translate?

A: Just get in touch with us!

Q: I am ignorant in Greek. How can I help?

A: Help with the web site. Give funds as you are able. Find others who will give. Get in touch with us!

Q: Is there any English translation of the Septuagint available to me now?

A: There is a version done in 1851 by Sir Lancelot Brenton in England. It has the so-called "Apocryphal books" separate from the usual Protestant collection rather than having the books in the order they are in the Septuagint, is archaic in language, often difficult to read, and sometimes inaccurate.

Q: Where can I buy a copy of the Orthodox Study Bible: New Testament and Psalms?

A: Conciliar Press has a paperbound version for $24.95, a hardback version for $30.95, and a leatherbound version for $50.95. Click here for more info.

link

Another 'Orthodox' New Testament translation can be found here.

The highly regarded new translation from the Original Greek of the authorized version (1912) of the Patriarchate of Constantinople is printed with the blessing of the holy Synod of Bishops of the Genuine Orthodox Christians of Greece and the Diaspora.

The Fourth Edition

--Revised, Enlarged, and Expanded (Available in CD format also)--

Is presented in two fully illustrated 6x9" volumes.

Vol. 1: The Holy Gospels

Vol. 2: Acts, Epistles, and Revelation

With so many English New Testaments on the market, which version is most faithful to the original Greek? How do you choose one that reflects Orthodox perspective and theological content? Our Orthodox monasteries, Holy Apostles Convent and Dormition Skete, labored seven years, with a committee of contributors, to present this fully illustrated Orthodox translation, which has been diligently compared against the original Greek text, the authorized version (1912) of the Patriarchate of Constantinople, and the King James Version. There was no compromise of accuracy and reliability in this brand-new translation which echoes the rhythms and idioms of the original Greek. This promises to be an enriched reading experience that gives you an in-depth understanding of God’s word, answering commonly asked textual and theological queries for vital and penetrating insights into God’s word.

We have brought together a trustworthy and one-of-a-kind patristic commentary which draws from the whole spectrum of the authority of the Church Fathers for a rich, dependable, invaluable resource for devotional reading, Bible study, sermon preparation, and teaching. Explore the Scriptures with the champions of Orthodoxy with hundreds of succinct, reliable, and inspiring commentaries that elaborate on difficult passages, thereby providing a clearer understanding.

Gain a greater understanding of the shades of meaning in the original language with word studies stressing meaningful nuances in the Greek, but often lost in other translations. Even for those who do not know Greek, exegetical material gives critical analysis of key words, that is not overly technical, for both beginners and scholars alike.

Special Features include:

Experience the New Testament fully illustrated with Orthodox icons interspersed, thus complementing pertinent text so that you can reverently view Christ, His Mother, the Apostles, and many other biblical personalities, together with sacred events, Bible scenes, miracles, parables, and numerous apocalyptic depictions.

High-quality format. Text is in large, easy-to-read 13-point typeface; endnotes are in a readable and clear 10-point typeface.

Words of Christ and others set in quotations.

At the end of each book of the New Testament, references and informative notes on linguistics, key words, difficult terms and phrases. Extensive explanatory notes packed with information on textual difficulties and theological concepts that enable you to discover the rich truths of the original Greek text.

Chronological Index of Gospel Parallels.

Instructive Appendix and Bibliography, and detailed listing of Greek codices explained.

Our two new handsomely bound 6x9 Smyth-sewn case-bound books, in sturdy lexotone with gold stamping on cover and spine, are printed on high-opacity acid-free pages, and lavishly illustrated. Sewn in gold ribbon place-marker in the second edition.

Vol. 1: The Holy Gospels - (640 pages, 230 icons).

Vol. 2: Acts, Epistles, and Revelation - (672 pages, 137 icons) - Purchase Separately.
Bookstore Discounts Available


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi Jason,

I guess Ted Letis knew what he was talking about when he said that the production of the church's sacred text is now in the hands of commercial (profit-oriented) industry.

But thank you for these items of interest. I have the 2nd set put out by the Holy Apostles Convent. Regarding the first item, that Nelson would take this on is no surprise. This is to be "accurate, faithful"? Using the LXX as the OT? And this was, they allege, "the Bible used by" Christ, as though He addressed His nation in Greek?

Make no mistake, folks, the majority of the Orthodox, Greek, Russian, or otherwise, assert that Protestants are "heretics," their Bible inferior, and the Orthodox Church the only true church. But this is not the first wolf in sheep's clothing Nelson has entertained, for a dollar. Is it amiss, amid so many competing/conflicting Bible versions, to say, Will the real Bible please stand up?

Is there not now confusion as to which one that is? For those which differ cannot all be true.


----------



## JM (Aug 11, 2007)

I still have my prayer rope from Holy Apostles...aren't they consider....ahhhhh...schismatics?



I wonder what the EO's think of their "Ecumenical Patriarchate" now? To me, this is very, very confusing.


----------



## Staphlobob (Aug 11, 2007)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> I guess Ted Letis knew what he was talking about when he said that the production of the church's sacred text is now in the hands of commercial (profit-oriented) industry.



And it only gets worse every day. 



Jerusalem Blade said:


> Make no mistake, folks, the majority of the Orthodox, Greek, Russian, or otherwise, assert that Protestants are "heretics," their Bible inferior, and the Orthodox Church the only true church.



I've had their NT Study Bible for a number of years. Then one day while reading the notes, I saw how they don't simply reject, but actually despise, the biblical teaching on salvation by grace alone. It was enough to make me set it aside for good. 

I think I'll pass on the rest of their works also.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 11, 2007)

Kevin, if it could be done without causing too much nausea, do you think you could transcribe a couple of those notes on here? Interest in Eastern Orthodoxy seems to be growing, and it would be good to have a clear reference from one of their own sources that show their opposition to some important aspects of Biblical teaching.


----------



## Staphlobob (Aug 11, 2007)

py3ak said:


> Kevin, if it could be done without causing too much nausea, do you think you could transcribe a couple of those notes on here? Interest in Eastern Orthodoxy seems to be growing, and it would be good to have a clear reference from one of their own sources that show their opposition to some important aspects of Biblical teaching.



Not sure I have the Bible anymore. But I'll look around. Otherwise someone will simply have to shell out their own money to buy it. Or perhaps it's online somewhere.


----------



## JM (Aug 11, 2007)

Try these pod casts. They're short.

The speaker attacked rationalism and it’s influence on Western theology claiming, ‘we take imputes from Romans 4 and understand it as imputed’ as an example. Imputed righteousness becomes a thing or thought and where the East understands it as an action. The speaker also said imputes is a verb and refers to an action. Medieval theology was hammered for turning Western Christianity into a mental exercise about what we think God is or is like. The speaker also said the Eastern understanding of Grace is very different, ‘Grace is the Holy Spirit’ and therefore righteousness is not a thing.

Also try, Original Sin According to St. Paul by Fr. John S. Romanides. 

I use to attend a Greek Orthodox Church and still find myself missing the Liturgy...but that's another story.

Peace,

j


----------



## py3ak (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't know how it is with the EO, but of course with Romanists you have to find an "official" source. That's why the Bible notes seem like a remarkable effective way to demonstrate in a brief scope what some of the problems are. Discussions of the _Filioque_ always take a long time!


----------



## etexas (Aug 11, 2007)

On a an up-note here...........the 2 volume (not from Nelson set) is pretty cool to me simply as a collector of books and Bibles, they are well bound and have nice paper!


----------



## JM (Aug 11, 2007)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Staphlobob (Aug 12, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> On a an up-note here...........the 2 volume (not from Nelson set) is pretty cool to me simply as a collector of books and Bibles, they are well bound and have nice paper!



Binding and nice paper. in my opinion, that would be the only reason to buy them.


----------



## JM (Aug 12, 2007)

I've been meaning to buy them but haven't yet. I do have a prayer rope that I bought from them, I use to have a collection of prayer ropes and beads, it was suppose to have been made on Mt. Athos. 

Peace,

j


----------



## jbergsing (Aug 12, 2007)

Staphlobob said:


> Fingolfin said:
> 
> 
> > On a an up-note here...........the 2 volume (not from Nelson set) is pretty cool to me simply as a collector of books and Bibles, they are well bound and have nice paper!
> ...


I agree. No need to even crack it open.

I had some EO guy approach me in a truck stop a while back. (He saw my reformation study bible on the table as I was eating.) He very passionately informed me that if believe what "that heretic, R.C. Sproul," believes then I'm headed straight to hell. I smiled and asked him to have a nice day. He got the point and walked away. That is the only encounter with one I've ever had or, thanks to him, ever care to have.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 13, 2007)

So, JM, why did you leave the EOs? I think it's good that you did, but wondered if you would share what influenced your departure from them.


----------



## JM (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, I attended the Anglican Church after reading the Bible and thought it might be a good idea. I did the reading required to be a lay reader in the Church, found tradition and went looking for the correct version of it. I attended Mass all over the city but never got the whole Mary thing, it gave me the creeps and it was during this time that I became a true, born again believer. My soteriology was Calvinistic from my first read through of Romans. Anyways, Catholicism didn’t jive with me so I began visiting a Greek Orthodox Church and visited over a couple of year period. The priest didn’t speak English, the people were polite but didn’t seem interested in me converting, I wasn’t Greek and so never joined. My wife wasn’t interested in anything but the Baptist Church so we ended up there. EO soteriology turns my stomach but I found the Divine Liturgy to be very pleasing to the flesh and I must admit, I miss the smells and bells. 



Peace,

j


----------



## py3ak (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks. That was interesting. What specific point in EO soteriology made you most queasy?


----------



## JM (Aug 13, 2007)

I guess it’s the fact that Christ is never able to impute righteousness finally and fully. The EO teach we need to continually work a system of Grace similar to the RC Church but take it a step further using 2 Pet. 1:4 claiming something similar to Wesleyan perfectionism. “In addition to the strong currents of theosis in early and some contemporary Catholic theology, one can find it as a recurring theme within Anglicanism: in Lancelot Andrewes (17th c.), the hymnody of John and Charles Wesley (18th c.), Edward B. Pusey (19th c.), and A. M. Allchin and E. Charles Miller (20th c.). The Finnish school of Lutheranism led by Tuomo Mannermaa argues that Martin Luther's understood justification to mean theosis.” theosis

Even after you die your crown can be stolen while you travel to heaven when you meet demons in is often called ‘toll houses.’ These demons are still trying to trick you into losing your faith and salvation. There is some controversy over this teaching as it isn’t all that popular with the Western world but Fr. Seraphim Rose wrote a book detailing the history of this doctrine, it’s very EO.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow. So the demons control the roads to heaven and have been taking lessons from the IRS. I mean, sure, every group has its crackpots; but are teachers of that doctrine disciplined?


----------

